# X-Planting during flowering?



## puasurfs (Jun 18, 2012)

Aloha MPer's~

Just about to enter my 4th week of flowering and my problem lies in the fact that my initial strain research led me to believe that this indica I am growing required a 6wk. flowering time~ So I planted in 10qt. pots, but...

Now it looks like it's gonna be closer to 8 weeks. ALL the others are already planted in 16qt. so...

*Questions: 

*Do you think it would be ok to GENTLY x-plant into 16qt. @ almost 4 weeks flower?

or...

*Do you think I could just "piggy-back" it INSIDE a 16qt, filled maybe 1/3 of the way with soil and all along the sides? (May have to modify the bottom for better rooting).

or...

*Do you think they'd be fine where they are (an indica @ 36", 4 wks. into flower, in a 10qt. pot)? 

I am not having problems yet, just wanna see what can be done if I need to.

:ciao: Mahalo~


----------



## kaotik (Jun 18, 2012)

4th week flowering.. 2 1/2 gallon pot (i think? ) ..
do they look ok? how big are these plants? (36", but any lst or just grown out?)

i think i'd just ride it out myself.


----------



## getnasty (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't ride it out. You have 4 weeks of flowering left, probably at the least (the breeder's flowering times are usually off base, so I've read). That's 4 weeks of being routbound, if they're already approaching that state. Are they showing any signs? I'm assuming you didn't xplant when you flipped? 

I transplanted on my first grow, mid flower because I noticed signs of rootbind. I really don't buy in to the transplanting stresses the plants deal. Granted, I've only one grow under my belt, but like I said, I transplanted midflower, about the same time that you're looking at, and I am extremely heavy handed. Like snap chopsticks in half while eating dinner heavy handed, and even when I think I'm being gentle, a lot of the time I am not. I experienced no issues in transplanting my girl and guy, and did not notice any slowing in growth due to stressing the roots. And my plants were damp, to boot. Not dry.

Let them dry out for a couple days and transplant them. They'll appreciate it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

I dont recomend doing anything after week 2 bloom..all this should have been thaught out ahead..good luck to ya *Pua*...IMO..way too stressfull...

:48:
take care and be safe


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 20, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I dont recomend doing anything after week 2 bloom..all this should have been thaught out ahead..good luck to ya *Pua*...IMO..way too stressfull...
> 
> :48:
> take care and be safe


 
:ciao: Well I had to ask so thank you 4u~

initial research said 6 wks. (consensus was 10qt. would be fine, bc I asked). Looks more like 8. I am gonna pick them up and place them "piggy-back" straight into 16 qt. pots with no more stress then I do when I move them for feeds or watering... (I hope). Fill the bottom few inches and the sides with soil and let them go.

*That is *IF*, they start to show they are having problems. 

I was just asking a "*just in case*" kinda thing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you will be fine doing that.  I am still really new to soil (LOL--haven't grown in dirt this century).  I don't seem to get much, if any, transplant shock when I transplant.  I however, do it much like you described--gently take out of one container and put into another.  I like to transplant before they become rootbound.  I don't know whether it is right or not, but so far, so good.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

I've always transplanted once I see a bit of paling on the bottom most sucker shoots...and I only xplant at the flip (or anytime b4 that during veg) to 12/12, not after. The longest I've waited is roughly 2nd week of bloom but I try to avoid those circumstances if possible...


----------



## Parcero (Jun 21, 2012)

I would not transplant. Roots dont really grow that much at that stage of flowering.


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 24, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think you will be fine doing that. I am still really new to soil (LOL--haven't grown in dirt this century). I don't seem to get much, if any, transplant shock when I transplant. I however, do it much like you described--gently take out of one container and put into another. I like to transplant before they become rootbound. I don't know whether it is right or not, but so far, so good.


 
:ciao: THG~

:rofl: @ "haven't grown in dirt this century"... ah ha, well that may be true but you are easily one of the most inovative and creative growers I've had the opportunity to follow and learn from (code for "stalk", but I digress).

So far no signs at all, just me thinking and worrying ahead of time, as per usual.

Thank you ~


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 24, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I've always transplanted once I see a bit of paling on the bottom most sucker shoots...and I only xplant at the flip (or anytime b4 that during veg) to 12/12, not after. The longest I've waited is roughly 2nd week of bloom but I try to avoid those circumstances if possible...


 
:ciao: 7greeneyes~

I know, right?
Because I'm NOT even gonna say the word :holysheep: and no one is allowed to say it in this thread either (pretty please?) :rofl:

good lawd.:hubba:


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 24, 2012)

Parcero said:
			
		

> *I would not transplant. Roots dont really grow that much at that stage of flowering*.


 
:ciao: Parcero~

Seriously? This makes me so happy right now I could... :banana:

And for all any1 knows I actually am, so... thank you for the knowledge brah~


----------



## Parcero (Jun 25, 2012)

In my experince they dont.
Ive transplanted few while in flowering and they didnt grow too much roots if none.

Maybe it was pcduck or someone who made a grow in glass tube and noticed also that the roots didnt really grow after 2 weeks in flora


Be safe


----------



## Roddy (Jun 25, 2012)

Transplanting at that stage (for me) is done more for the fresh soil than more root space, but more root space has never hurt either. I've transplanted a week or 2 into bud without any issues at all, I really don't see any issues with transplanting even at the 4th week...IF a problem dictates.

The times I have done this, the root mass basically does stay the same, roots do "explore" outside the mass though!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

MY BIGGEST PROBLEM W/ XPLANTIng too late into bloom is getting soil on the buds  THAT'S  been my biggest problem...


----------



## Parcero (Jun 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> .
> 
> The times I have done this, the root mass basically does stay the same, roots do "explore" outside the mass though!



My opinion has been the same. 

No real big new rooth grow.

No panic rootbound.

Easy, patient


----------

